# Faucet repair kits



## pc0308 (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a faucet repair kit that is available to put on each service van which would at least give out techs a fighting chance of having the parts needed for repairs. We have been putting together our own kits but these always seem to be sorely lacking. Don't mind spending the $$$ but am tired of the constant supply house runs for silly parts.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

The enormous explosion is brands has made this almost impossible!! Even within the old "mainstream" brands, A/S, Delta, PP, Moen, etc.....they have exploded the number of stems/carts/ spout variations over the last 10 years. It is a nightmare.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Always buy 2. One day you will have 25% of all of them . If your lucky.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

If your not a plumber disregard this. If you are do what I do for my guys. Set of flat washers, set of o-rings, and we stock delta moen a/s colony and central brass repair parts. Everything else is special order and we either reschedule or they pay for drivetime to get it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

mtl723 said:


> If your not a plumber disregard this. If you are do what I do for my guys. Set of flat washers, set of o-rings, and we stock delta moen a/s colony and central brass repair parts. Everything else is special order and we either reschedule or they pay for drivetime to get it.


 
Yep + t&s parts if you do commercial! Otherwise you got thousands of dollars worth of faucet parts that you may never need!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

determine what are the basic faucets used in your area. For example here we have gerber,moen,delta,briggs,kohler,indiana brass,t&s,American standard aqua seal. I have built kits for the guys


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's a good topic.. If we have the parts on truck it's an easy fix.. If not it turns into a pain in the butt..


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the danco remodel kits for central and gerber two and three handle older tub/shower faucets, easy upsell


----------

